# solid state ignition ?



## timbo (Aug 11, 2005)

on techumseh HH100 there is a plug with three wires comming out of the blower houseing where do they go to ,engine has electric start but i have been pull starting it ,so i now have the starter to put on but dont know about where to hook up the three wires, runs so well now ,that it be a shame to ruin the stator ,or other electronic parts .wireing it wrong ,i sure do like this site ,i have read many threads ,where should i look for an online course in small engines i really want to concentrate on the cast iron engines.. as the aluminimin moters are junk when they dont run well... but can be rebuilt in a day almost as new with used parts ,the cast one last and many are now found in junk yards rusting away ,from bad rings or dirty carbs ,have many classic engines from clinton to lauson ,brigs to techumseh ,and some others ,back to main question where do the three wires go ??? please help ,timbo newbie


----------

